#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Offshore Engineering (Subsea) jobs in the Gulf of Guinea

## elprinz

Hi all,
I am considering starting a postgraduate degree in Offshore engineering(Subsea & project dev. Option) this November. Now I would like to know what the prospects are in terms of both job availability and demand for this area of engineering as I would be committing a lot to get this degree.

I would also want to specialize in Subsea process/flow assurance, what does the future hold for this niche skill pool especially in the gulf of Guinea and West Africa.

Would appreciate any inputs 



thanks y'allSee More: Offshore Engineering (Subsea) jobs in the Gulf of Guinea

----------

